# aren't women great? i love you. and i want to touch you.



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

like, really. women are so amazing. 

I'm saying this because i'm a straight guy and i spent the last 5 days forcing myself to fantasize about being boned by another man. i forced myself to watch gay porn and tried to jack off to it. i didn't think about females at all. I was doing this in preparation for meeting up with a random guy on craigslist and letting him screw me because i was so depressed and just wanted to feel loved and desired, and i can't get women but i can easily get guys since i look feminine and a lot of guys are horndogs that **** anything that moves basically.

then i started thinking of women again and i appreciate them so much. wow, they're so pretty and cute and i just want to do nice things for them and talk to them and touch them, just a little bit. i don't care if that sounds creepy im just saying how i feel, women rock. im so glad women exist.

im so glad i decided getting boned by a guy would have been a bad idea. 

if you are a woman and you are reading this thread, i want you to know. that i love you. and im so glad you are on this planet.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

LMAO. Yes, I feel similarly, but I've never even contemplated the idea of letting a guy bone me. That's just ****ing hilarious.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

_Neat..._


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe being straight isn't a choice. I think some people are just born straight.

A gay guy once drove up to me and offered me money to have sex. I think he thought I was some kind of street walker male hooker (I don't think I was dressed like one, but anyway). Maybe he was gay, maybe he was a serial killer and he was going to chop me up into little pieces, either way he expressed an interest in me, which is more than most women do. 

Maybe if I was gay I would have better luck at a romantic life. But I can't help it, the female body turns me on. My life would be so much better if I did not have this desire to be with people who have no Y chromosome, but 2 X is so hot. 

The Female human animal is so odd to me, but I still want to play with at least one. Maybe live with one and do that stuff that produces smaller versions of males and females.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a bit bi-curious. But I much, much prefer women. Only thing stopping me from doing something with a guy is the paranoia that I'll get a STD. Even from just french kissing (yeah it's possible with some) and oral sex. Since men who have sex with men have a very high STD rate. Plus I would worry about my safety. Being at a guy's place or something. There is no way I could take a guy to my place because my parents wouldn't appreciate me being a "******". I keep the whole being bi-curious thing away from my family and most of my friends/acquaintances. Some gay guy on Church and Wellesley in Toronto (our gay village) was checking me out and I was hit on by two gay/bi acquaintances/friends and one transvestite (guy dressed up as a woman) wanted to hook up with me. lol. Gay/bi men love me. lol. I much, much prefer an attractive woman. But I think I would enjoy fooling around with a handsome guy (like say Colin Farrell or the new Spiderman Andrew Garfield) more than I would with a girl I'm not all that into. The girls I'm not all that into tend to be easier to get into bed. That's why I go for them. But I have to admit, they don't do as much for me physically as the above mentioned male actors. I'm a little bi. But obviously not enough if I'd rather stick to women exclusively than go to a gay bar and get laid, very, very easily.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ironically, I was looked at in a flattering way by a teenager yesterday.

Now, obviously I can't do anything with a 16 year old, but even my 12 year old niece pointed it out. 

I just wish women my own age looked at me that way. Like someone who they actually wanted to be with.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

this made me laugh xD


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Gee, thanks. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Aww, thanks (in a weird but yet cute way).

You're great too!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> I'm a bit bi-curious.


As of lately, I've been starting to think that I'm bi-curious myself. :um

Yea, this thread is kind of funny. :b


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Tell certain types of women (the kind who like the idea of guys together) this in a non-desperate way and they'll find it hot. I'm serious. There's your ticket to getting laid.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

Crystalline said:


> Tell certain types of women (the kind who like the idea of guys together) this in a non-desperate way and they'll find it hot. I'm serious. There's your ticket to getting laid.


do you mean tell women that i really appreciate them, or tell women that at one point in my life i seriously considered getting boned by a man because i was feeling so desperate and unloved?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Both, but leave out the desperate part  (I'd read the article I linked if I were you. It gives some insight to the fluidity of human sexuality) Do not try this with homophobic women (yes there are still homophobic women out there, sadly).


----------



## BrianMook (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL what?? What made you create this thread?



awfulness said:


> im so glad i decided getting boned by a guy would have been a bad idea.


Best quote eva!!!!!!


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

Crystalline said:


> Both, but leave out the desperate part  (I'd read the article I linked if I were you. It gives some insight to the fluidity of human sexuality) Do not try this with homophobic women (yes there are still homophobic women out there, sadly).


i read it.

i don't know, i don't really see how this is some magical key to getting laid. maybe you're right and the next time i try to hit on a girl i'll tell her that i would let a man bone me in the *** if it means ill get a shot at getting with her.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Haha. It's not a magical key to getting laid, but you've been given an insight into what turns some (note I said -some-) people on.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you get that prostate massager yet?


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> Did you get that prostate massager yet?


yes. it does not cure SAD.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This guy is turning out to be my favorite poster.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Everybody is turning gay/bi whats wrong with people trying to blend in?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Everybody is turning gay/bi whats wrong with people trying to blend in?


Well, I don't think people choose to be gay or bi. It just happens and some people can't help it is what I think. :stu Maybe I'm just confused because I feel like I'm bi-curious. lol I don't know.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I really can't get my head around it at all,it defies logic.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

rossy i think you're misinterpreting my thread. i'm not turning gay at all, i tried to turn gay and realized how straight i am... unfortunately. wouldn't mind being attracted to guys and getting easy hot mansex any time i want..


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Cheers to the ladies


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I lol'ed at that but it's true. Most women are great.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

awfulness said:


> im so glad i decided getting boned by a guy would have been a bad idea.


Maybe it could have cured your SA?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

awfulness said:


> rossy i think you're misinterpreting my thread. i'm not turning gay at all, i tried to turn gay and realized how straight i am... unfortunately. wouldn't mind being attracted to guys and getting easy hot mansex any time i want..


I know that I am just expressing my views.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Women are great. They are so beautiful and sweet, I don't know what I'd do without them. I would have offed myself a long time ago if it wasn't for the good things they've done for me.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Dude... since I got married all I see is the finest chicks with the best bodies.... I just wish I could..... for lack of a better..... bang them all.

However, I can't do that to her. But women are incredible. I am in a perpetual state of awe with them


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Um... ok. Thanks, I guess? LOL

but DUDE wtf!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

lol, i think i could laugh because it's understandable. Girlfriends are the best.
I could've developed 'curiosity' if my country's not so homophobic.
Thanks OP, i think guys are great too^^


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

women? i spen't the first 9 motnsh of my life trying to escape from one, and the next 24 years trying to get back into another one. they are pretty cool though yes.

ps-not through the same hole.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i'm a girl and i've been bi-curious before. i actually find girls hot. but i know i could never be romantically interested in one. i realized how much i love guys and how superficial and irritating a good 90% of girls are :]


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Well, this is nice :b I love you too, men


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

awfulness said:


> aren't women great?...


Yes, they are.:boogie



awfulness said:


> ...i love you...


Uh, direct and just a bit creepy, but sure, why not?



awfulness said:


> ...and i want to touch you.


...:tiptoe



awfulness said:


> i forced myself to watch gay porn and tried to jack off to it. i didn't think about females at all.


Funny, I tried the same thing when I was younger because I was asked by way too many people if I was gay. Needless to say, it failed.



awfulness said:


> if you are a woman and you are reading this thread, i want you to know. that i love you. and im so glad you are on this planet.


I echo the creepy-sounding guy and say, here's to women, I'm glad you are here and please don't stop being great. Cheers.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

Im not creepy am i... Women are pretty and I want to pet them like you would pet a dog or cat. 

Will any women here meet up with me and just let me pet you for a couple hours?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, I like to have sex with them


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh <3

And yes women are indeed great. Men are rarely attractive :E and if they are it is their physique that is good, male faces on a whole are not particularly good.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

awfulness said:


> Im not creepy am i... Women are pretty and I want to pet them like you would pet a dog or cat.


:b


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

awfulness said:


> Im not creepy am i... Women are pretty and I want to pet them like you would pet a dog or cat.
> 
> Will any women here meet up with me and just let me pet you for a couple hours?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

awfulness said:


> like, really. women are so amazing.
> 
> I'm saying this because i'm a straight guy and i spent the last 5 days forcing myself to fantasize about being boned by another man. i forced myself to watch gay porn and tried to jack off to it. i didn't think about females at all. I was doing this in preparation for meeting up with a random guy on craigslist and letting him screw me because i was so depressed and just wanted to feel loved and desired, and i can't get women but i can easily get guys since i look feminine and a lot of guys are horndogs that **** anything that moves basically.
> 
> ...


good call bro


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Trolling so hard it's not even funny.

I see you brah.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I love women, but I don't need to experiment with gay porn to know that. Just being in a male locker room has shown that I'm definitely NOT gay, and definitely AM straight!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like to touch women too. But I especially like it when they touch me. I love it when they gently rub their finger nails over my skin, gives me the chills. I also like it when they sit in my lap :yes


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

Invisigirl said:


>





shelbster18 said:


> :b


*i love you*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

awfulness said:


> *i love you*


Lmao


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

awfulness said:


> Im not creepy am i... Women are pretty and I want to pet them like you would pet a dog or cat.
> 
> Will any women here meet up with me and just let me pet you for a couple hours?


Awww you are going to make a girl sooo happy one day 

Can I just say how refreshing this thread is, compared to all those women-bashing threads.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Will you love me too after I got my sex change?


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

But there are women on craigslist too, why go straight for the men if you're not into that? o.o


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

sorry, but this was funny to me. Not your pain, but the fact you wanted tog et boned by a guy and decide not to. Good for you, nothing against gay or bi sexual people, I just don't think a straight guy should ever gave to feel the need to get boned by a dude or stick his shlong in a bum bum because women aren't giving him attention!


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

chiaza said:


> Will you love me too after I got my sex change?


if i find you even remotely attractive, you'll have my love. especially if you let me pet you. the more i think about it, the kinkier it sounds.

and there's no way i can get a woman from craigslist. i post an ad for gay men, i get a bunch of replies and most of them are serious. i post an ad for women, i just get spam and bots, and gay men.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Woman are soooo hot. I mean, the combination of those curves and delicious shapes makes something truly delightful to watch, touch or think about. 

I have absolutely nothing against gay people. But, what is it that you see in a man that turns you on?


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

cherryboom said:


> Awww you are going to make a girl sooo happy one day
> 
> Can I just say how refreshing this thread is, compared to all those women-bashing threads.


you dont think im creepy?

i think im figuring out how to hit on girls without being creepy. make everything seem like a joke when she and i both know im serious but its said in a joking tone. because i really do want to just pet a woman's hair for hours and hours.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> *Woman are soooo hot. I mean, the combination of those curves and delicious shapes makes something truly delightful to watch, touch or think about.
> *


Well said. :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this whole thread just made my year.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

awfulness said:


> if i find you even remotely attractive, you'll have my love. especially if you let me pet you. the more i think about it, the kinkier it sounds.
> 
> and there's no way i can get a woman from craigslist. i post an ad for gay men, i get a bunch of replies and most of them are serious. i post an ad for women, i just get spam and bots, and gay men.


Don't women post ads too though? Couldn't you reply to one of those?


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

CommanderShepard said:


> Don't women post ads too though? Couldn't you reply to one of those?


listen, when i posted my ad, all i posted was a blurry pic of my unflattering skinny body and genitals. and even i got 7 serious replies right away

and thats in the m4m section. the w4m section is way more populated. meaning there's way more men responding... any woman even slightly attractive probably gets 20+ replies of guys posting clear pictures of themselves. i cant compete with that.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

True. Its so much easier to find a gay guy than a girl. Girls want their mr perfect.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

awfulness said:


> listen, when i posted my ad, all i posted was a blurry pic of my unflattering skinny body and genitals. and even i got 7 serious replies right away
> 
> and thats in the m4m section. the w4m section is way more populated. meaning there's way more men responding... any woman even slightly attractive probably gets 20+ replies of guys posting clear pictures of themselves. i cant compete with that.


Not if you don't even try T_T you never know what her type may be, a lot of women like skinny guys. (Also take a better pic!)


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

CommanderShepard said:


> Not if you don't even try T_T you never know what her type may be, a lot of women like skinny guys. (Also take a better pic!)


i dont know. youre making me sad . i dont think it'll work out.

hey wanna meet up and let me pet you?


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

awfulness said:


> if i find you even remotely attractive, you'll have my love. especially if you let me pet you. the more i think about it, the kinkier it sounds.
> 
> and there's no way i can get a woman from craigslist. i post an ad for gay men, i get a bunch of replies and most of them are serious. i post an ad for women, i just get spam and bots, and gay men.


yes, sure, you can pet me. message me in 2-3 years.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm crying... Lol!


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

chiaza said:


> yes, sure, you can pet me. message me in 2-3 years.


nobody has ever agreed to let me pet them before. this is really hot.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

awfulness said:


> nobody has ever agreed to let me pet them before. this is really hot.


I agree


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

> aren't women great? i love you. and i want to touch you.


Hell yeah, let's touch!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I love women a curvy brunette one is best


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

10/10 would read again


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> True. Its so much easier to find a gay guy than a girl. Girls want their mr perfect.


Errr no thanks.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

awfulness said:


> like, really. women are so amazing.
> 
> I'm saying this because i'm a straight guy and i spent the last 5 days forcing myself to fantasize about being boned by another man. i forced myself to watch gay porn and tried to jack off to it. i didn't think about females at all. I was doing this in preparation for meeting up with a random guy on craigslist and letting him screw me


cool story bro


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What's sad is how picky most women are. I really don't understand the pickiness.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

serious question to women, if i said this to you in real life would you be creeped out? ill say it in a half joking way. i kind of figured that everything sounds so over the top that you'd find it more funny than creepy.

just trying to find where my boundaries are. i wanna get good at flirting and get mad game


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

awfulness said:


> serious question to women, if i said this to you in real life would you be creeped out? ill say it in a half joking way. i kind of figured that everything sounds so over the top that you'd find it more funny than creepy.
> 
> just trying to find where my boundaries are. i wanna get good at flirting and get mad game


Lol XD

I love weird stories, so I'd listen and laugh, but most women don't (see the creepy stories thread elsewhere), so I'd be careful.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

awfulness said:


> serious question to women, if i said this to you in real life would you be creeped out? ill say it in a half joking way. i kind of figured that everything sounds so over the top that you'd find it more funny than creepy.
> 
> just trying to find where my boundaries are. i wanna get good at flirting and get mad game


Yes.


----------

